
On the trail of the Man in the Iron Mask - drjohnson
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/unmasked/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> arbitrary justice

I once heard it said "it's arbitrary, but it's not unjust", and the point was
valid.

